# Who wouldn’t want this!?!



## JustJoel (May 25, 2018)

This is what I want my brother-in-law to make me for my birthday. He’s an excellent woodworker. I don’t think he’ll do it, even if I supply all the materials, but one can dream, right?



I read that maple is the best wood for cutting boards and the like. The article said it’s the least expensive of the hard woods, and the most sustainable. Anyone have a different opinion?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2018)

I would love to have that!


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2018)

I do not have a different opinion. That's a handsome piece.


----------



## Steven c (May 25, 2018)

That is very nice, i build a rolling island with a cutting board countersunk on one end and a piece of granite the other 3/4 of it for rolling dough and such. 

What I needed was a three in one kinda thing, first I needed that extra storage underneath for kitchen junk, a place to cut up food, and roll out dough in the same amount of space. 

That cutting block would look great in anybody’s kitchen including mine 
Hope you can talk your brother-in-law into building you one, a nice one that’s well kept will last a couple lifetimes.


----------



## JustJoel (May 25, 2018)

Steven c said:


> That is very nice, i build a rolling island with a cutting board countersunk on one end and a piece of granite the other 3/4 of it for rolling dough and such.
> 
> What I needed was a three in one kinda thing, first I needed that extra storage underneath for kitchen junk, a place to cut up food, and roll out dough in the same amount of space.
> 
> ...


I hope I can too, but you’ve complicated it now, because now I’ve gotta ask him to incorporate a marble bench for dough! Don’t know if he can do that!


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2018)

If you already have countertops, you don't necessarily need the marble in the cart.


----------

